# 1967 Bolens 1050 Husky



## guest2

All original except for beige paint, It has 10hp wisconsin cast iron horizontal engine, 3spd dual range transaxle w/posi locking rear . some attachments include sleeve hitch, brinly moldboard plow, brinly disc harrow, brinly cultivator, 42" snow/dozer blade 32" and 36" snowcasters, mackissic front mounted shredder, and cart, and 42" deck. all attachments( except for plows,cult. and harrow and cart) are powered by shaft driven pto and u-joints.These old tubes frames are exceptionally strong tractors there were over 40 attachments made by various manufacturors including some real heavy duty things such as trenchers, front end loaders w/hydraulics, post hole diggers,etc.


----------



## memmurphy

That is one rugged machine! The tube frame was an interesting design.

Thanks for the picture,

Mark


----------



## jodyand

*Welcome*

sixchows:friends: First off let me say thats a fine old Bolens and it dont belong in the MTD board cause its no MTD Bolens but i know its the only place you could put it. After waiting 5min for the picture to download i got to see a very nice old tractor that im sure you are proud of.Thanks for the picture.
Jody


----------



## guest2

I know it borders on blasphemy but maybe enough other fmc or gardenway/troybuilt owners will jump in and start a seperate board? Come on we know you're out there,, there are far too many of these great tractors around for this to be the only one here!


----------



## jeffsross

I just bought a 1050 this weekend... I want to ID it, do you know where the S/N is located?


----------

